# وأخيراً.. لأول مرة في الملتقى.. الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه..



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​ 
كنت قد وعدت مسبقاً برفع الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه.. وهاهو اليوم بين أيديكم ​ 
الملفات عبارة عن الكود العربي السوري (الكود الأساس)، الطبعة الثالثة، عام 2004​ 
مشروع المتابعة في الكود السوري قائم، وذلك بإضافة عدد من الملحقات (ما يقارب الـ 14 ملحق) لشرح أكبر عن العديد من الأمور.. 
ما تم صدوره حتى الآن أربعة ملاحق قمت برفعها جميعاً ووضعها في هذا الموضوع..​ 
الشكر للأخ skill الذي مرر لي بعض من هذه الملفات، بارك الله به، ونفعه، ونفع به.. ​ 

الكود العربي السوري (الطبعةالثالثة)​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
ملحق الأحمال على المباني​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

ملحق تصميم وتحقيق المبانى والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل

http://www.4shared.com/file/141176481/563f336/__2___.html

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/98763752/6b9c3e23/2______.html?s=1
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

ملحق التفاصيل والرسومات​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
ملحق العزل الحراري​ 


رابط يحوي الملفات جميعها (لمن لم يستطع الوصول إلى إحداها أعلاه) ​ 

أتمنى لكم جميعاً الاستفادة، وفقني الله وإياكم لكل خير..​ 

مع تحيـــــــات أبو الحلول..​ 
:56:​


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2009)

دائما مبادر ومتجدد أخ أبو الحلول
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> دائما مبادر ومتجدد أخ أبو الحلول
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
مشكور أستاذي العزيز، بارك الله فيك.. 

بس والله أنا مقصر كتير، وعدتكم بمحاضرات متعددة عن موضوع معين، ولم أرفعها حتى الآن 

استنوا عليي شوي  ​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي م.ابوالحلول ... 
ما عهدنا منك الا وفائك بالعهود ... اضافة مميزة 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم والعزيز م ابو الحلول ونرجو اضافة الكود السوري وملحقاته لموضوع الكودات المثبت - حتي يسهل الوصول اليه - ولكن طبعا بعد ما يعرف جميع مشاركي المنتدي بهذه المفاجأه الجميله من المشاركه في هذا الموضوع 

وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك خالصا لوجهه الكريم ان شاء الله 


_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أبي الحلول وفي أخينا skill وجزاكم خير الجزاء...


> تستحق التقييم


----------



## SALAR2005 (19 مارس 2009)

ابو الحلول لو ممكن ترفعها على موقع اخر


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مارس 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي م.ابوالحلول ...
> ما عهدنا منك الا وفائك بالعهود ... اضافة مميزة
> وتقبل تحياتي


بارك الله فيك أخي م. محمد زايد... إنت بس ورجينا الضو الأخضؤ تحت اسمك، وشوف النشاط كيف بكون :20:
وفقنا الله جميعاً لكل خير... وتقبل تحيـــــاتي..





mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي الكريم والعزيز م ابو الحلول ونرجو اضافة الكود السوري وملحقاته لموضوع الكودات المثبت - حتي يسهل الوصول اليه - ولكن طبعا بعد ما يعرف جميع مشاركي المنتدي بهذه المفاجأه الجميله من المشاركه في هذا الموضوع
> 
> وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك خالصا لوجهه الكريم ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك م. محيي... ملاحظة مهمة فعلاً، سأنسخ المشاركة نفسها إلى موضوع الكودات المثبت مع إبقاء الموضوع على حاله حتى يتمكن الجميع من مشاهدته.. ويمكن للجميع وضع الإضافات الجديدة المهمة مرتين، في موضوع الكودات، وفي موضوع منفرد حتى ينتبه لها الجميع..
تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..





خالد الأزهري قال:


> بارك الله فيك أبي الحلول وفي أخينا skill وجزاكم خير الجزاء...


 على رااااااااسي أخي خالد.. شكراً جزيلاً لك..​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مارس 2009)

salar2005 قال:


> ابو الحلول لو ممكن ترفعها على موقع اخر


 أهلاً أخي.. ولكن أظن أن الفورشيرد يعمل عند الجميع، وهو من أسهل مواقع الرفع على النت، أليس كذلك؟؟..
ولا يهمك.. سأحاول رفع الملفات مجدداً على موقع آخر.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور مهندس ابو الحلول على الاضافة الرائعة لمنتدانا الغالى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كمال محمد (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك عن جد جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (19 مارس 2009)

سلامات المشرف العزيز ابو الحلول الروابط التالية لم تعمل عندي؟؟؟؟ممكن الرفع على موقع آخر
ملحق الأحمال على المباني

ملحق العزل الحراري

تفضل بقبول الاحترام


----------



## kazali016 (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو نادر (19 مارس 2009)

*أستاذنا الكبير م.محمد أبو الحلول بارك الله بك وبجهودك 
وعلى طريقتك برفع الصور هذه بعض الهدايا*


----------



## أبو نادر (19 مارس 2009)

من وحي الربيع


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي skill ، هدايا حلوة


----------



## JiJ (19 مارس 2009)

الله يسلم ايديك لم اعلم بوجود نسخة الكترونية للملحقات


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مارس 2009)

jij قال:


> الله يسلم ايديك لم اعلم بوجود نسخة الكترونية للملحقات


 
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير

 ​


----------



## eng abdallah (19 مارس 2009)

لم اجد مشاركة غير هذه


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 مارس 2009)

حلفت المشارك بتاعتك 60يمين ما تنزل معاي
ومشكور قبل الرد وبعده


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (20 مارس 2009)

الحمدلله تم التحميل ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.طاهر (20 مارس 2009)

جهد مشكور اخ ابو الحلول
بارك الله فيك ووفقك دائما لما فيه الخير والصواب


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وجعل ما تقدمونه من مواضيع ومشاركات رائعة ومفيدة وإشراف متميز في ميزان حسناتكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 مارس 2009)

مع خالص الشكر و الامتنان ...

دائماً مميز في مشاركاتك ...

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق و الفلاح .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## samky (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (27 مارس 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> لم اجد مشاركة غير هذه


 
كيف؟؟؟ 

عدد التحميل أصبح كبيـــراً  ​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 مارس 2009)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> الحمدلله تم التحميل ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 


tmmh قال:


> جهد مشكور اخ ابو الحلول
> بارك الله فيك ووفقك دائما لما فيه الخير والصواب


 


علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وجعل ما تقدمونه من مواضيع ومشاركات رائعة ومفيدة وإشراف متميز في ميزان حسناتكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


 


samky قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك


 


مهندس محمود ياسين قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس على الموضوع الممتاز


بارك الله بكم جميعاً زملائي..




م . أبو بكر قال:


> مع خالص الشكر و الامتنان ...
> 
> دائماً مميز في مشاركاتك ...
> 
> ...


 تلاميذك أستاذي العزيز  ​


----------



## مهندس جيوتكنيك (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم
بانتظار بقية الملاحق


----------



## نبيه زهوة (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ......... مشاركة فاعلة أخي


----------



## fadwaissa (5 يوليو 2009)

روابط الملاحق غير فعالة .... نرجو إعادة تنزيلها


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> روابط الملاحق غير فعالة .... نرجو إعادة تنزيلها



السلام عليكم

أرجو التأكد مرة أخرى لأن الروابط تعمل معي


----------



## sandra1 (5 يوليو 2009)

للأسف ملحق التفاصيل و الرسومات ما فتح عندي بس من الرائع أنك عرضت هيدي الملاحق سلام


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

sandra1 قال:


> للأسف ملحق التفاصيل و الرسومات ما فتح عندي بس من الرائع أنك عرضت هيدي الملاحق سلام



السلام عليكم

أرجو المحاولة مرة ثانية , لأن الملف يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## sandra1 (5 يوليو 2009)

أوك ماشيح حاول يسلمن


----------



## sandra1 (5 يوليو 2009)

أوك ماشي رح حاول تاني يسلمن


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الغالي أبو الحلول 
وفقنا الله و إياكم لكل خير 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكمأقل مايمكن قوله عنك وعن مشاركتك أنكما قمة في الروعة والتميزبارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس مهنا (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

ممكن ترفعها علي الفور شير ولكن تستخدم برنامج ضغط اخر مثل win zip لان win rar عندي مشكلة ولا استطيع ان احمل الملفات المضغوطة به


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (6 يوليو 2009)

مجهود مميز ورائع يابشمهندسبارك الله فيكلكن ملحق قسم الزلازل ربما لم يعد موجوداً أرجو الافادة


----------



## WILIM (6 يوليو 2009)

مجهود مبارك
ولكن رابط ملحق الزلازل غير فعال


----------



## odwan (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله لا أجد من الكلمات التي تكافيء هذا المجهود المتميز والرائع
ألف شكر وتقدير لك أخي المشرف أبو الحلول
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## احمد كم الماز (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ... م أبو الحلول ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,دوماً معطاء


----------



## anass81 (6 يوليو 2009)

يحيى الأبرش قال:


> مجهود مميز ورائع يابشمهندسبارك الله فيكلكن ملحق قسم الزلازل ربما لم يعد موجوداً أرجو الافادة





wilim قال:


> مجهود مبارك
> ولكن رابط ملحق الزلازل غير فعال



السلام عليكم

تم تعديل الرابط وهو يعمل الان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ملحق تصميم وتحقيق المباني والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الرابط لا يعمل برجاء استبداله بآخر يعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (6 يوليو 2009)

http://www.geocities.com/syriancode/


----------



## rwmam (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم نعم الرابط الخاص بمقاومة الزلازل لايعمل حيث تظهر جمله باللغه الانكليزيه تقول ان الفايل غير متوفر

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jirar (7 يوليو 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر الى الاخ المهندس ابو الحلول على مشاركاته القيمة. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً بكم جميعاً أخوتي، بارك الله بكم.. 

أستغرب حقيقةً عدم إمكانيتكم تحميل هذا الملف بالذات، فهو متوفر، ويعل عندي جيداً دون أية مشاكل.. 

على العموم، قمت بإضافة رابط المجلد الذي يحوي الملفات الخمسة... الإضافة تمت في المشاركة الأولى.... 

إن كان لا يزال من مشكلة هناك، أخبروني حتى أرفع الملف مجدداً.. 

لكم جميـــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## albara (7 يوليو 2009)

مازالت نفس المشكلة قائمة. يظهر الرابط ولكن عند طلب التحميل تظهر الرسالة بأن الربط غبر متوفر وشكراً لجهودك الجبارة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير
هذا الرابط يعمل و يعمل
الملحق2 تصميم وتحقيق المباني والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازلhttp://www.4shared.com/file/98763752/6b9c3e23/2______.html?s=1
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ghassan55 (25 أغسطس 2009)

اولا رمضان كريم على الجميع
شكرا على هذا المجهود وفقك الله وادام لك الصحة والعافية
غسان


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أغسطس 2009)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> كل عام و أنتم بخير
> هذا الرابط يعمل و يعمل
> الملحق2 تصميم وتحقيق المباني والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازلhttp://www.4shared.com/file/98763752/6b9c3e23/2______.html?s=1
> تقبلوا تحياتي



قريباً يتم الرفع مجدداً بإذن الله..

كل عام وأنتم بخير

​


----------



## محمد 977 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور 
تسلم ايدك و ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووور من صميم القلب
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور 
تسلم ايدك و ألف ألف شكر 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووور من صميم القلب


----------



## ma-tawa (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا
نفع الله بك ونفعك 
الحمد لله عدد ماكان وعدد مايكون وعدد كل شيء بعد


----------



## سعد ابو صالح (28 أغسطس 2009)

تحية للأخ ابو الحلول وكل عام والجميع بخير 
نتمنى على الاخ ابو الحلول اذا توفر لديه بعض المسائل عن الاساسات خاصة الشريطية مع وجود جار ( في انتظار الكود الخاص بالأساسات ) مع الشكر


----------



## mhafeth (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله كل الخير

جهد مشكور


----------



## محمد 977 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووور 
الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> كنت قد وعدت مسبقاً برفع الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه.. وهاهو اليوم بين أيديكم
> 
> ...


مرحبا...........
اسال عن الملحق الخاص بالخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد ..........

شكرا جزيلا..............


----------



## Abo Fares (1 سبتمبر 2009)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> مرحبا...........
> اسال عن الملحق الخاص بالخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد ..........
> 
> شكرا جزيلا..............



أهلاً أختي.. 

لا أعلم حقيقةً عن وجود هذا الملحق... هل صدر هذا الملحق حديثاً؟؟

​


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اعلم و لكنه مذكور في مقدمة الكود الاصلي بانه الملحق الثامن الخاص بالخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد و لهذا السبب سالت عنه...........
مع الشكر......................


----------



## Abo Fares (2 سبتمبر 2009)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> لا اعلم و لكنه مذكور في مقدمة الكود الاصلي بانه الملحق الثامن الخاص بالخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد و لهذا السبب سالت عنه...........
> مع الشكر......................



ممممم، تماماً .....

هذه القائمة هي في ملاحق الكود فعلاً، ولكنها وضعت مع طباعة الكود الأساس (أي الكود الرئيسي)، أي أنها قد صدرت قبل إعداد أي ملحق، وبعد ذلك تم البدء بإعداد الملحقات الموجودة في هذه القائمة، وقد صدر منها حتى الآن الملحقات التي قمت بوضعها هنا فقط..... 

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ممممم، تماماً .....
> 
> هذه القائمة هي في ملاحق الكود فعلاً، ولكنها وضعت مع طباعة الكود الأساس (أي الكود الرئيسي)، أي أنها قد صدرت قبل إعداد أي ملحق، وبعد ذلك تم البدء بإعداد الملحقات الموجودة في هذه القائمة، وقد صدر منها حتى الآن الملحقات التي قمت بوضعها هنا فقط.....
> 
> لك تحيـــــاتي..​



شكرا جزيلا..........


----------



## برود الثلج (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي ابو الحلول على مجهودك الرائع ... بس اتمنى أمنية ان ترفع لنا الملحقات المتبقية مثل ملحق الاساسات ... وجزاك الله الف خير ...


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً على مروركم الطيب الذي أسعدني حقيقةً.... بارك الله بكم جميــــــعاً..



برود الثلج قال:


> اشكرك اخي ابو الحلول على مجهودك الرائع ... بس اتمنى أمنية ان ترفع لنا الملحقات المتبقية مثل ملحق الاساسات ... وجزاك الله الف خير ...


 أهلاً أخي الكريم... جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير.. 

حقيقةً الملاحق التي صدرت حتى الآن هي التي قمت برفعها ... أي أن باقي الملاحق الموجودة ضمن القائمة لم يتم صجورها بعد... وسأقوم برفدكم بها حال صدورها بإذن الله.. 

لكم جميـــعاً خالص التحيــــــــات​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي م.ابو الحلول الله يعطيك العافية 
لكن لدي استفسار
هل كود ملحق العزل الحراري هو نفسه الكود المتعلق بالبيئة و توفير الطاقة الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

mahmoudh5 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م.ابو الحلول الله يعطيك العافية
> لكن لدي استفسار
> هل كود ملحق العزل الحراري هو نفسه الكود المتعلق بالبيئة و توفير الطاقة الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

ملحق العزل الحراري صدر منذ مدة ليست بالقصيرة... ولكن لا أعلم عن الكود المتعلق بالبيئة وتوفير الطاقة، هل صدر حديثاً؟؟ فلم أسمع بصدور ملحق غير الملحقات الموجودة في هذا الموضوع... ​


----------



## mahmoudh5 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> ملحق العزل الحراري صدر منذ مدة ليست بالقصيرة... ولكن لا أعلم عن الكود المتعلق بالبيئة وتوفير الطاقة، هل صدر حديثاً؟؟ فلم أسمع بصدور ملحق غير الملحقات الموجودة في هذا الموضوع... ​


 بصراحة لم اسأل بنقابة المهندسين بعد عنه
و لكني سمعت سابقا احد دكاترة كليتنا يخبرنا ذلك
و لكن ان شاء الله سأحاول التأكد من الموضوع بالنقابة
والله يجزيك الخير يا استاذي الكريم


----------



## gsassi (15 سبتمبر 2009)

Merci......................................................................................................


----------



## engwsk (16 أكتوبر 2009)

Skill هو أخي و صديقي درسنا سويا اتمنى له النشاط و التوفيق
شكرا ابو الحلول


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تعديل رابط الملحق الثانى للكود


----------



## أحمد الأغا (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز و لكن قد سمعت بالآونة الأخيرة أنه يتم حاليا الإعداد للطبعة الرابعة و التي ستصدر قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## sulimanrushan (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدو8093 (28 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا تمارا بس والله الارتباط تبع كود الزلال مو شغال مشان هيك حطيت انا رابط:
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/ملحق الزلازل


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## nilovers201010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الأميرة (14 مارس 2011)

يسلموا ايدك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## yamen aldrobe (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## تنوب قنوى (19 أبريل 2011)

ألف ألف شكر وامتنان لك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/BwWU7Xsx/_______-_-_____.html

الكود العربي السوري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت بالخرسانة المسلحة-الملحق الثاني-تصميم وتحقيق المباني والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي ابو الحلول واذا في بالأمكان نريد ملحق الأساسات


----------



## خالد أبوعلي (1 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## خالد أبوعلي (1 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا كتيير


----------



## hammar51 (4 مارس 2014)

thank you engineer


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (4 مارس 2014)

ممكن ترفعهم تانى ؟


----------



## hammar51 (5 مارس 2014)

هنالك روابط لا تعمل


----------

